# diamond sharpening stones?



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to switch from wet sand paper to sharpening stones. Local Woodcraft has two kinds of stones of DMT brand: interrupted diamond surface stones and continuous diamond material stones, left and right in the photo:










Was wondering if one kind is better for sharpening chisels and plane blades than the other? And also how durable are they, for example, how long would they last if I sharpen three planes and a few chisels once every day using honing guide? Would greatly appreciate any feedback. Thanks and best wishes, h.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Manufacturers of diamond stones are in
a position to make any claim they like as
to their effectiveness.

I have a couple of Eze-lap plates which were
more aggressive when new but have since
settled into reliable performance. I haven't
worn out a plate yet though I did discover
they can get clogged, requiring a good scrubbing
with soapy water.

I noticed awhile back that on knife making
forums some contributors had a lot of experience
with diamond stones and offered opinions
about the durability of different brands.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I really didn't care for the DMT brand as I've found Atoma diamond stones to be

more effective. I think I use the extra coarse DMT to flatten my water stones.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

My experience: I wore out my first dmt c/xc in short order. The replacement they sent has fared better.

I prefer continuous. Especially for smaller irons, chisels, and curved tools.

Atoma makes some excellent stones as well.


----------



## skogie1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been using the continuous style stones for a long time with no problems. I like them. They stay dead flat.


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies! I guess I'll be looking for deals on continuous material stones, Atoma first choice. Would coarse, fine and extra fine be sufficient for plane irons and chisels?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Harum, yes, 250,600,1200 is the system Paul Sellers recommends. There are other ways to go, but it certainly works. Definitely continuous is better so the corners of narrow chisels don't dig in. Also depending on your budget, 8×3 stones are better than those 6"x2" Chances are, any time you sharpen a larger plane blade you'll wish you had the larger size, though you can skew the iron, it's just a bit harder.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Ebay tends to have cost effective Atoma prices, check around though.


----------



## RustyHacksaw (Dec 10, 2014)

I have used the 8×3" dmt plates for 3 years now. Had an issue with the diamond material coming off the extra fine, called them and they sent me a new one. The plates stay out on the sharpening bench. Spray with water/windex mix. wipe off when done.. used the same rag for 3 years now. Extra Coarse, Coarse, Fine, Extra Fine.

bob's ur uncle.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I think people who use diamond stones, use them too aggressively. A ceramic stone doesn't cut as fast as a diamond so they tend to bear down on them more. I found that a diamond stone only needs a few light swipes to get the edge; I'm talking about sharpening cutlery mainly, but I also use a light touch on tools, drill bits, chisels, etc. I prefer the stones with the continuous diamond surface, not the ones with the plastic surround. The EZE LAP diamond is the one I use. I have used it every day for 25 years and it still gives me sharp knives. I started using it back when I was in the saw sharpening business to sharpen carbide.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

One thing with perforated stones that you cannot use them to sharpen pointy objects such as awl.
I had a very good luck with DMT stones.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Good explanation of the various diamond stones - how they're made, what they're made of and which perform better.





View on YouTube


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I just started using diamond stones they work better if you use a drop or 2 of water and that keeps the stone from clogging, for sharpening I prefer them to sandpaper


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have DMT continuous in coarse, medium and fine and an Xfine ezlap. All have performed well for me. For a hobby woodworker, I really don't think wearing quality diamond plates out is a big consideration.


----------



## WillieMcCoy (Jan 12, 2017)

I started with the DMT DuoSharp system (perforated, coarse and fine, two-sided stone). I've since added the XX-coarse and xx-fine in continuous plate. I think the continuous ones are 10" and they are HEAVY, solid steel. They all work as advertised but I prefer the continuous.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Made the swap to DMT Diamond "stones" from everything else for all my straight chisels. Cut faster, produce a more consistent edge. 600/2000 followed by a strop 5-10 strokes on each and good to go. Carving chisels I still stick with waterstones 600/1200/2000/4000/8000 then strop.

I haven't had any issues with the DMTs I have. No bald spots in 7 years. They did break in from a really aggressive cut to a milder easier to control cut.

Ultimately it really doesn't matter what "system" you use as long as you get good at using it and that takes practice.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

I started with DMT and was rather surprised to see my grandfather's oil stone did better on the initial honing. Then I tried the Atomas and was very impressed with the ultimate and durability of them. Flat is where it's at and the diamond plates are best at this. I now use the Atomas plates for all but the final hone.


----------



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

Greatly appreciate all the responses! Very helpful. I'll be watching for deals on the continuous 3' wide diamond stones.


----------

